# Races at plak lane hobbies aug 3rd aug 17 aug 31st



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races at park lane hobbies aug 3rd aug 17 aug 31st*

We will be racing at park lane on fri aug 3rd/17th & 31st at 7 pm. entry fee 5.00 and will be running same classes as before. see u slot heads there.:wave:


----------

